# Gewicht > Laxeermiddelen >  Op welke manieren kan ik afvallen?

## mokkje

Ik ben een meisje van 13 ( bijna 14)

ik ben 1.64 ofzo weet niet precies
en weeg 80 kilo

nou ik ben echt veel te zwaar en ben enorm dik
ik ben nu aan de laxeerpillen begonnen
en ik weet dat het heel slecht voor me is
maar ik moet echt afvallen
( ik ben al bij de diëtist geweest maar dat hielp ook niet ben gaan lijnen
maar niks help ik blijf gwn zo dik )
duz ik dacht ik ga aan de laxeerpillen
maar wil weten of er nog andere dingen zijn waar je van kan afvallen
ik eet gwn en heel gezond 

Hoop dat iemand me kan helpen

Please ???????

Xx Mokkje

----------


## Nikky278

Een dietist weet het over het algemeen wel. Je moet niet verwachten dat je na een week meteen resultaat ziet, dat is onbegonnen werk.

Over die laxeermiddelen, ik heb op je andere post gereageerd wat ik daarvan vind, lees dat maar eens. 

Wat tips om af te vallen (of in ieder geval niet meer aan te komen): Eet twee keer per dag een stuk fruit, en dan geen fruit uit een blikje op zware siroop. Maar gewoon een groene appel, een paar druiven, een kiwi, noem het maar op. Eet op vaste tijden en daartussen niets. En voldoende groenten. Na 20u niks meer eten, alles wat je vlak voor het slapen eet, verbrand je niet meer en sla je dus op als reserve. Kijk uit met pasta, dat is een dikmaker als je er te veel van eet. Hou het liever bij aardappelen (en dan wel gewoon gekookt, geen schijfjes gebakken in boter of uit de frietpan), en rijst. Rustig aan met vlees. Wit vlees is prima, kip kun je gewoon eten (filet bedoel ik dan he, geen kluifjes uit het vet), varken is ook prima. Maar rood vlees is moeilijker te verteren. Dit betekent niet dat je het helemaal niet meer moet eten!! In rood vlees zit vitamine B12 en ijzer, wat je wel nodig hebt!
Eet verder liever volkoren brood in plaats van wit brood. En op brood geen dikke laag chocopasta, maar gesneden kipfilet, of een plakje kaas. Gebruik gewoon boter, hier zitten belangrijke bouwstoffen in, maar je hoeft geen half pakje op 1 boterham te smeren.
Het belangrijkste is over het algemeen regelmaat, de hoeveelheid en de bereiding. Gen half pak boter bij het bakken van vlees, geen kop op je bord, maar van alles voldoende en vooral op vaste tijden! Hou alles bij en bij en dan moet het goed gaan. 

En misschien heb je ook wel gewoon aanleg om wat voller te zijn, niks mis mee. Ik bedoel, je bent 13, bijna 14! Je bent nog volop in de groei meid! Ik was op die leeftijd ook allesbehalve slank, was altijd "het dikkertje". Heb een hongerdieet gehouden om dat te veranderen en ben ontzettend veel afgevallen. At tussen de middag alleen maar sla, in de ochtend niks en 's avonds van alles zo weinig mogelijk. Niks anders te drinken dan water en voila, ik was prachtig slank. Groot nadeel was dat ik niks meer kon. Als ik te snel opstond, werd ik duizelig, als ik te snel omdraaide, viel ik om. Een sigaret zorgde ervoor dat ik door mijn benen zakte en als het warm was kon ik niet naar buiten omdat ik daar niet meer tegen kon. Op den duur zorgde bijna alles wat ik deed ervoor dat het zwart werd voor mijn ogen. Niet dat ik flauw viel, maar ik zag gewoon niks meer. Toen ben ik toch maar weer gaan eten. Bang dat ik blijvende schade had, en blij dat ik eindelijk weer lekkere dingen binnen kreeg, ben ik te veel gaan eten om wat ik verloren had in te halen. Met als gevolg dat ik dikker werd dan dat ik eerst was. 
Maar weet je, ik had nog steeds dezelfde vrienden en de mensen die me niet wilden kennen omdat ik "dik" was, waren het in mijn ogen ook niet waard vrienden te zijn.. Hun verlies, niet het mijne. 
Thuis was ik ook de flinkste, mijn zus en moeder waren allebei spinnetjes, ontzettend slank. Maar in zuke dingen moet je proberen het positieve te zien. Bijvoorbeeld: Ik was een stuk dikker dan mijn zus, maar dat hield ook in dat ik mooie, vollere borsten had, dat was mijn troost. En er zijn genoeg jongens die het juist niet hebben op meiden die zo dun zijn dat ze rammelen als ze lopen, die houden van wat om vast te hebben! En wie weet, als je uitgegroeid bent, dat alles zichzelf in verhouding trekt. Ik ben sinds ik gestopt ben met groeien ook een heel stuk slanker geworden. Ben nu zelfs de slankste thuis, zonder er ook maar iets voor gedaan te hebben! En al zou ik dat niet zijn, ik ben blij met wie ik ben, hoe ik er ook uit zie. Werk liever daaraan, in plaats van aan je gewicht.

Dus wacht het geduldig af, laat de natuur zijn werk doen. Je kunt natuurlijk letten op wat je eet, dat is altijd goed, maar verpest je lichaam en gezondheid niet met pillen, daar heb je alleen jezelf maar mee.

Succes!

Xx

----------


## mokkje

Dankjee wel.

ik ga het proberen wat jij zij..


Xx Mokkje

----------

